# Do Your Teenagers Have Eye Problems?



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Oh, brother... we have one of those!


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Ditto ...


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Three boys.

Eye problems were limited to seeing the forest for the trees.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Good one!!!

..not limited to the daughters. My DS's are also very good at rolling their eyes.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Mine did that once....now they have no eyes.


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Oh boy that sure hits home!
And our toddler seems to have a hearing problem as well!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

mv945 said:


> Oh boy that sure hits home!
> And our toddler seems to have a hearing problem as well!


Ha ha! Taylin has hearing problems lately too but I think she learned if from the dogs







BUT, they all 3 hear just fine when you say " Wanna Go Outside?"

(ps) all day today Taylin's mouth has been getting her in trouble with her momma. Momma has ZERO tolerance and Tay has lots of perserverance. I expect that to be a lethal mixture in about 10 years when hormones are added to the mixture. I'm moving.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

3 teens here, they seem to have ear problems and sometimes mouth problems.... and then there's those respiratory problems, where they heave these big sighs.....


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Ours has that problem from time to time, but I think she also has X-Ray vision. She seems to be able to look right through all the clutter in her bedroom without seeing it.









I, on the other hand, have a hard time seeing the carpet or the top of her bed (she usually crashes downstairs, where she has a computer, entertainment center, stereo, and a larger privacy area).

Then again, maybe it's just my old eyes.









Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I, on the other hand, have a hard time seeing the carpet or the top of her bed (she usually crashes downstairs, where she has a computer, entertainment center, stereo, and a larger privacy area).

Mike
[/quote]
when Jen was a teen I gave up on her room. The rule was "keep the door closed-period. Or I can and WILL clean it myself which WILL result in stuff in garbage" . She kept it closed.

When she left for college we gutted that room the next day. Carpet, closet doors, etc. She was appalled that we would gut her room so soon. We were appalled at what was under the carpet.


----------

